# DP Music



## Nidis (Jan 15, 2009)

Does anyone find a particular attachment or relevance to a certain band or sound? Since DP reared itself, I've found myself absolutely absorbed by the sound of a band named Jesu. Their songs (namely Silver, Wolves, Weightless and Horizontal, Transfigure and Brighteyes) are nothing short of explosive to me, their sound captures the very essense of DP and the drain it is. If you can find it, try the song "Wolves" by them and see if you guys feel the same.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Muse! Orgasms for the ears, I swear. Not every song really "captures the essence" of DP as you say but they rock my fucking socks.
BTW, Check out "Butterflies and Hurricanes" and "Apocalypse Please" by Muse. My fave songs ever.


----------



## Dick (Nov 22, 2007)

Radiohead for me 

Reckoner especially:

"Reckoner
You can't take it with you
Disavow the pleasure

You are not to blame for
Bittersweet distractor
Dare not speak its name
Dedicated to all you
All human beings

Because we separate
Like ripples on a blank shore
Because we separate
Like ripples on a blank shore

Reckoner
Take me with you
Dedicated to all you
All human beings"

And muse are sweet too, try listening to time is running out but interpret the "you" as your mind/OCD thoughts/DP in general. :shock:


----------



## Nidis (Jan 15, 2009)

invisible.ink said:


> Muse! Orgasms for the ears, I swear. Not every song really "captures the essence" of DP as you say but they rock my flower* socks.
> BTW, Check out "Butterflies and Hurricanes" and "Apocalypse Please" by Muse. My fave songs ever.


Ah yeah Butterflies and Hurricanes is sweet, I haven't heard Apocalypse Please yet though, I'll have to find it. I completely sympathize, both Muse and Radiohead (amongst others, I heard someone with DP say Deftones newer stuff was orgasmic to them) are also in the same field as that bizarre droning agony rock. I remember being into The Offspring and Rage Against the Machine before DP, the stuff I listen to now is really pessimistic in contrast (apparently). I played this song I facking love by Interpol called "The Lighthouse" to my girlfriend, she said it made her want to die  I don't know why, but all this 'sad' rock doesn't actually portray any hopelessness to me. It just really hits home and I empathize with it well, its quite therapeutic.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

This is a Thats life topic not a Dp,d general discussion.

Videos, songs and music go in the Thats life section of the forum....Why do I care... right?..Revelation says this our forum, run by the members so why make more work for the moderator/s?

Sections are clearly described for different topics, ie; spiritual topics/medication topics/alternative remedy topics etc...


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Spirit said:


> This is a Thats life topic not a Dp,d discussion.
> 
> Videos, songs and music go in the Thats life section of the forum....Why do I care... right?..Revelation says this our forum, run by the members so why make more work for the moderator/s?
> 
> Sections are clearly described for different topics, ie; spiritual topics/medication topics/alternative remedy topics etc.. it is a little bit irritating when people post in the wrong sections.


I'll have to disagree with you, Lyns. This thread is about music that captures the essence of DP so it is relevent to the DP & DR Discussion forum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

The whole forum is relevant to Dp,d obviously-it is a Dp,d support forum. 
But a music topic is not a general Dp,d discussion. 
Seriously, in the last week a few of us have had to report quite a few posts because they should be in the Thats life section...and obviously the moderators agreed because they moved them.

Its a great thread, I just think its in the wrong section. I am not bothered enough to enter a debate about it though, its not the end of the world or anything is it.  :arrow:

Carry on.


----------



## lucid (Jan 29, 2009)

{tricky}' his lyrics got certain melancholy and weirdness that remembers me how i am exactly feeling especially ''hell is around the corner'' / {the doors} jim morrison is a perfect example of a depersonalized person and his music 2./ and {jhonny cash} ''hurt'' for me is the anthem of dp and dr./ {radiohead} ''paranoid android''/ {the killers} ''human'' ''all this things ive done'' ''read my mind''/ {rolling stones} ''paint it black'/ {black sabbath} ''iron man'' ''paranoid''/ {jimmy hendrix} ''purple haze'' ''like a rolling stone''/ {the who} ''the seeker''/ {pink floyd} ''comfortably numb''/ {oasis} ''stop crying your heart out'' ''wonderwall''/ ' {the verve} ''is a bitter sweet symphony''/


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

The Beginning is the End is the Beginning is the perfect picture of absolute apathy I feel for this world and everything in it.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Deathspell Omega. Takes you to a (darker) different dimension. The album Kenos? is a masterpiece. I also agree about Jesu. And Interpol.

EDIT: And ofcourse the band to the right of this text. Lifesaving lyrics and music.
EDIT2: Hell almost all good post-rock and shoegaze/ambient music is great for DP/DR imho.
EDIT3: Oh and Muse are... awesomeness.


----------



## Nidis (Jan 15, 2009)

invisible.ink said:


> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> > This is a Thats life topic not a Dp,d discussion.
> ...


Bingo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Nidas said:


> Bingo.





Spirit said:


> The whole forum is relevant to Dp,d obviously-it is a Dp,d support forum.
> But a music topic is not a general Dp,d discussion.
> Seriously, in the last week a few of us have had to report quite a few posts because they should be in the Thats life section...and obviously the moderators agreed because they moved them.
> 
> ...


It was moved to That's life.

End of.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

.


----------

